# looking to get a puppy



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I've been a member here for a while but rarely post. I just mainly read other threads lol. I'm looking for a puppy now. My pitbull of 12 years has passed away. She was a sweet and very protective dog. My other german shepherd also passed away a few months back. She had cancer. She was a dog that my cousin gave to me. He bought her for $2000. My only dog now is 8 years old rescue dog. She's half german shepherd and something else I'm not sure. She is very healthy, smart, and laid back. I want to get a new puppy now.

I was contemplating between german shepherds, rottweilers, or doberman. I narrow it down to german shepherds and rottweilers now. I read that dobermans have a lot of health problems including cardiomyopathy. My relatives had german shepherds and rottweilers before. My cousin had one of those dark sable german shepherds. He also got it form a reputable breeder. However, it had a lot of temperament issues. It bit my uncle twice and my cousin once. Needlessly to say, they had to give him away. I wanted to take him but was scared he might bite me as well. That was the first time I saw a dark sable german shepherd. It looked bigger than the showline german shepherds that my cousin had before. I don't know how to describe it, but i wasn't afraid of the other ones, but that sable one really was intimidating. I try to sit still whenever I visit my uncle house lol. 

Anyways, I'm not new to dogs. The thing that I don't really like about a german shepherd is the shedding. I have to pick up clumps at a time. Is it true that if you feed dogs with better food the dog shed less? I try to feed my dog raw food, eggs, or eukanuba. It still sheds a lot. I'm looking for a dark sable german shepherd. Can you guys tell me the difference between a DDR and Czech german shepherd? I'm looking for a companion dog. Mostly will take to the park to jog with me and some obedience class. Not really interested in taking dogs to shows and such. I know german shepherds are really smart as I taught my last one a lot of tricks with the clicker and treats. I know it is better to get a dog from a "COE" breeder. I have $800 to $1200 to spend but maybe a little more if I really like the dog. I know I have to check the OFA of the parents and such. I'm not buying one now. I'm planning to get one around march. I'm from Houston. I don't really know of any breeders around Houston that has working line dogs. The ones that I have looked on here recommended places around Dallas such as Germelhaus and Gerdelhaus? have you guys heard of shafferhausshepherds or lonestarworkingshepherds?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sometimes the working line dogs have shorter hair, especially the all blacks.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Both breeds shed. The rott hair just hides better.  Yes, with a better diet they don't tend to shed as badly, but they still shed. Dogs that have been spayed or neutered will tend to shed more than a dog that is intact. 

And blacks come in a variety of coats just like the other colors. They also shed.


----------

